# Australia still has a shortage of skilled engineers



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Western Australia has the best jobs growth outlook in Australia for 2013 with engineering still experiencing shortages for skilled workers, according to the latest jobs forecast for the year. The weaker Chinese economy has dampened the outlook in the mining and resources sector but it is still a strong performer, says the MyCareer Employment Forecast, [...]

Click to read the full news article: Australia still has a shortage of skilled engineers...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

